# Let's See Your Biggest Buck



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Harvested last year. 6-1/2 years old, 178-1/2" with a 25-3/8" inside spread.

I know this thread has already been done but it's cool looking at other's trophies.

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Can't come close to most of you guys...East Texas hunter.
I guess this is the best. I know nothing about B/C scores since it never
apply's.
East Texas(Polk County) buck from 2008 some mass and good body.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here's my favorite. 27 inches outside 12 points.










And another one. Gross 182. Net 170 5/8. This one made Boone & Crockett and is listed in the record book.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

wow!!!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

The one in the middle is my biggest @ 161 B&C 12pts and only a 16.5" inside spread. The one on the right is my second largest @ 150 B&C 12pts and a 21.75" inside spread. All taken under low fence, between Uvalde and Braketville.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Man those are some awsome deer!!! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Buscadero said:


> Can't come close to most of you guys...East Texas hunter.
> I guess this is the best. I know nothing about B/C scores since it never
> apply's.
> East Texas(Polk County) buck from 2008 some mass and good body.


Don't worry about what a deer scores, you shot a fully mature buck and made a great shot. Thats all that matters.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is the biggest I have ever killed but not because of the lack of trying. Trophy to me(management buck). Next year it is my goal to get one I can do a shoulder mount on if I find a lease.


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Duncan Wildlife scored this deer @ 128. Pledger Tx. (near Bay City) Nice deer for area


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

The rack belongs to the largest deer I've shot. It weighed 235lbs, dressed. The mounted buck has the largest rack of all the deer. I've never had it scored, or any of mine for that matter.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

6.5 yrs. and 154-7/8" Dimmit county 12/26/09


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wow, some nice mounts and nice rooms too!

love the elk antler light fixture on the first page, very unique! :cheers:

here's my guy, LF Karnes County


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's my Lampasas County Buck. Not bad for a little hunting land.


----------



## GordaCat (Aug 16, 2005)

txfishhunt said:


> Duncan Wildlife scored this deer @ 128. Pledger Tx. (near Bay City) Nice deer for area


That is a good buck for that area. I hunt between Boling and pledger.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

*my biggest*

first 2 pics are deer i killed in brazoria county and the last is a deer killed in medina county


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Both out of East Texas.... Shelby County (Center/San Augustine)


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

scored 178


----------



## SYCO (Dec 1, 2007)

176 and some change, San Augustine county


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> wow, some nice mounts and nice rooms too!
> 
> love the elk antler light fixture on the first page, very unique! :cheers:
> 
> here's my guy, LF Karnes County


 Now that's what I call G2's! Great buck osoobsessed... man there's some fine bucks posted....I am soo pumped.....Tic.........................................................................toc...................................................................tic


----------



## trophyhunter01 (Jun 20, 2008)

last year, biggest to date 161.

First picture my 13 year old took and the second was at camp got a better shot of the tine length. Only took 20 years of hunting to get this one.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here's two more. They are low fence Colorado County bucks taken off a small 40 acre place I own.

162










148


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Here are mine from the last 5yrs off my place, most are just management deer with one good one in the mix but all are trophies to me. They score 114"-155". -Roach


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I like that candelabra buck Roach!


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

171


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

14 pts, 11 inch drop


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

dads 15 pt 174


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pg542 said:


> Now that's what I call G2's! Great buck osoobsessed... man there's some fine bucks posted....I am soo pumped.....Tic.........................................................................toc...................................................................tic


thanks PG! your's is wide, me wanty one like dat! :cheers:


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

10 pt shot near Cat Springs, Austin County...


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

MWE Ranch. Zavala county.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll play again. 188 gross taken January 2004, and my caribou.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wow, this thread exploded....great pics fellas!!!

:cheers: :texasflag


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

Can't find my biggest, must be on my computer at home. This is my biggest 8 pt. Management buck from Dimmit Co, 140. 
Heaviest weight field dressed 174.
BB


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

talk about a roman nose!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

141 w/ broke brows....


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Feathershredder said:


> talk about a roman nose!!


...Big Time!


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*183 1/8"*

Shot in Freer


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

158 from Mexico...


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Gezz, y'all have shot some monsters. This is my biggest to date(shot in 2008), hopefully I'll have a bigger one to post come Monday.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Taken on the last day of the late youth season Jan. 2009

His biggest to date:


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I love how those main beams cross. Awesome!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Man there are some awesome deer on this thread!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Not mine, but this is a friends that was the biggest killed on the ranch back in 99. Won Los Cazadores for Mexico that year.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

score 137 ,19.5 inside spread 10pts. jan 4, 2008, zapata, texas


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My only buck. Got it this year with a bow. Trophy to me. And no there is no 13" rule in that county.It was a 1 day hunt on a friends lease I had never been to. Didn't have a lot time to wait on a monster.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Grande Venado said:


> Not mine, but this is a friends that was the biggest killed on the ranch back in 99. Won Los Cazadores for Mexico that year.


 RB's Mescan buck is bad arse, tell the story of the 2 days of tracking by himself in the days of very very little cell service in the mud in Mexico. _IMO_ that's what makes him a real trophy. Awesome awesome story.

OH and I have one of the Drinkard prints too.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

*Karnes County*



osoobsessed said:


> wow, some nice mounts and nice rooms too!
> 
> love the elk antler light fixture on the first page, very unique! :cheers:
> 
> here's my guy, LF Karnes County


Where in Karnes do you hunt? I hunt at a buddies Ranch off of 2102. We have killed some nice bucks there- Biggest going 161 with several in the 150's.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

my largest freak









My largest normal one


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Grande Venado said:


> Not mine, but this is a friends that was the biggest killed on the ranch back in 99. Won Los Cazadores for Mexico that year.


now THATS impressive!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> wow, this thread exploded....great pics fellas!!!
> 
> :cheers: :texasflag


i agree! very nice!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

:doowapsta


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice deer all the way around, my biggest horns are now a set of rattling horns I use...WW


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's my 11 and my 12 pointer, both killed in Leon Co.
The bigger one scored 170+ the thinner 12 point was 158...

The 12 looks like a 10 but he has 2 horns stickin straight back you can't see..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sotx23 said:


> Where in Karnes do you hunt? I hunt at a buddies Ranch off of 2102. We have killed some nice bucks there- Biggest going 161 with several in the 150's.


we are down 81 (Cemetery Rd) about 4 miles past the Hobson plant. :cheers:


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

10 pt from Coke Co. scored 141 and change. 

next 10 came from George West and scores 120. 

I'm now on a lease near Hebbronville and I hope to top that score. I've already seen and passed on several that are bigger.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's some of my Deer I have taken over the years. These particular ones came off of a place that my family had on the McMullen & Duval County line. Will try & post some more....


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Carrizo Springs Typical 12pt 161 3/8


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

don't have pics on computer, but a 147 10 with split brows and two kickers a 172 perfect 12. p&y-b&c


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

"Must spread" Buckbuddy. That's a heck of a wall. Congrats...
I think ya'll might have some droptine genetics over there....SMILE.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> "Must spread" Buckbuddy. That's a heck of a wall. Congrats...
> I think ya'll might have some droptine genetics over there....SMILE.


Yeah!...Think it had something to do with the water!!....LOL:rotfl:


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Both taken in menard


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Couple more from McMullen/Duval Co. property.....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Lots of great bucks...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

buckbuddy said:


> Here's some of my Deer I have taken over the years. These particular ones came off of a place that my family had on the McMullen & Duval County line. Will try & post some more....


Looks like I see some heads mounted using paper forms and some on Foster forms, most probabally taken before all the new management practices as these forms (paper) hasn't been used in yrs and Foster was bought out in the 80s, nice deer.....WW


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry so small but i had reduced this pic to meet Avatar criteria and basically wasted it for anything else, but Grayfish was able to clean it up to this point! Taken two weeks After 911 in Huntingdon PA, he is *Only* a* 9 *pt but dry scored by Griffith Bros. @ 162 -1/8 , he scaled out gutted @ 289 and some change, @ 7.5 yrs old ! This was the first photo taken when we got to him and i wanted the pic taken then and there LOL, if you can see how steep this hill was -i was in a major bind holding this big rascal from sliding any further and had both of my feet dug in! My arms weren't stretched out any more than possible to make him look bigger than he is and i was @245 lbs then "for some scale" LOL! No feeders on this place, it was strictly spot and stalk and as tough as any hunt i have had in Wyoming or Colorado! Anyway,My personal best and i look at him on the wall Everyday!:cheers:


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Shot this one Oct 15th 1998 in Dimmit County at the Chaparrel WMA on a archery hunt. Gross 159 net 154 1/8. inside spread 19 7/8". field dressed 149 lbs.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*bucks*

the ones inthe house are the ones i killed, the ones in the barn are a collection of my dads and my brother and my bucks. They are definetly not the biggest be we are very thankful (to GOD) that we got them!!!!


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Dang you 2coolers have some AWESOME bucks and (Buckbuddy I don't know how that wall can hold all them horns you must have built it with lots of support .LOL

NOW this is a good thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Great trophy*



catchysumfishy said:


> Sorry so small but i had reduced this pic to meet Avatar criteria and basically wasted it for anything else, but Grayfish was able to clean it up to this point! Taken two weeks After 911 in Huntingdon PA, he is *Only* a* 9 *pt but dry scored by Griffith Bros. @ 162 -1/8 , he scaled out gutted @ 289 and some change, @ 7.5 yrs old ! This was the first photo taken when we got to him and i wanted the pic taken then and there LOL, if you can see how steep this hill was -i was in a major bind holding this big rascal from sliding any further and had both of my feet dug in! My arms weren't stretched out any more than possible to make him look bigger than he is and i was @245 lbs then "for some scale" LOL! No feeders on this place, it was strictly spot and stalk and as tough as any hunt i have had in Wyoming or Colorado! Anyway,My personal best and i look at him on the wall Everyday!:cheers:


That is one big stud!!!!!!! congrats. I would be looking at him on the wall everyday to. :cheers:


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

13 pt, harvested last year, 6.5 yrs. and 197-3/8"


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

buckbuddy said:


> Here's some of my Deer I have taken over the years. These particular ones came off of a place that my family had on the McMullen & Duval County line. Will try & post some more....


Wonder whats roaming that area now since you killed all the deer off it?:biggrin: rs


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*It's not about the score*



TxDuSlayer said:


> Don't worry about what a deer scores, you shot a fully mature buck and made a great shot. Thats all that matters.


It's not about the score,you killed a great buck,clean kill and your happy with it.And you are right thats all that matters congrats. Way to go 
Richard:cheers:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

To take off work or not to take off work? Hmmmmmmm...


----------

